# Co2 Boost?



## kronikkid69 (Feb 24, 2008)

im about to invest in a co2 system for my very small grow cabinet, should i invest in a tank and regulator or should i try this new product ive found called co2 boost? look it up on googleif you havnt heard of it and repliey pease


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 24, 2008)

The co2 boost bucket will work in areas that are smaller like 4x4 x 8 foot and is easiest for beginners as you just turn it on and let it pump.You will need a co2 monitor or tester to monitor the co2 levels.A manula one starts at about $30 plus $12 for each retest kit. Use once then buy a new refil tester.Test few times a day.A electronic monitor is about $300 used


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll be following this because Im contemplating the same thing and refilling a co2 tank once a month or more seems like a PITA if I can just spend like $120 and go a cycle and then toss the bucket and start over=).. my garden will be 4x4 with about 30plants under a single 1000w..


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 24, 2008)

you still have to get the bucket refilled like a tank each month or so so its still the same as tanks its just kind of a dummied down version of co2 until you learn the basics. The refills cost more then co2 tanks but they can be delivered easier..also availiable are co2 generator and coleman camping white fuel to burn and make co2 at $5 a gallon


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks like running it when the lights are on I could get a full cycle out of it($135)..then refill $110... But Im sure in no way as efficient as the proper co2 way.. How long does a 20lb bottle last though I guess is the question.. Guy at the hydro store told me 2-3weeks then I think he said $30 to switch out to a full one or something


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Feb 25, 2008)

I bit the bullet and just bought a full co2 setup at a local hydro store here in town a few minutes ago.. I'd rather be able to control everything than with the bucket=)...


----------



## kronikkid69 (Feb 26, 2008)

right on man, tell me how the full co2 system works, i just bought the co2 boost bucket 3 days ago. I originally thought that it was more expensive for a bucket but the guy a the grow shop suggested the co2 boost for my small area saying that if i put it on a 12-12 timer it lasts at least 75 days, up to 90(doubt it) but the co2 system needs to be refilled every 2-3 weeks. i said fuck it and tried the bucket for now, but it looks promising. My Bubblegum, which was originally shorter than my Big Shiva, is now about an inch taller than the big shiva.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 26, 2008)

You can get a co2 setup in parts on ebay pretty cheap. I grabbed a deal on 4 20lbs tanks for $40 plus $15 shipping got my control solenoid and valves together for $55 shipped and got hose and timer locally for $15.A 20 lb tank in one of my 8ft x8ft x 10 ft room last about a month give or take a day or so.Costs me $21 locally at welding shop to get a new tank. Some places fill the tanks and its cheaper my places just swap your empty tank for a nice brand new tank with redone seals and they give you new seal gaskets to stop leaks.


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah (I picked up a brand new alum tank, regulator with the cycle timers on it.. Wait here;'s a pick up the reg and such.. I could've got it alot cheaper online I bought it locally to support local business mostly and because the local guy gives me lots of good advice then I usually leave and buy stuff online=)... So I feel bad sometimes..LOL
I need to go get the tank filled still though(or switched whichever works..


----------



## Bamm Bamm (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm goign to have it setup on a time to come on when the lights come on then I have the cycle timer that is with the regulator.. eventually I'll buy an actually controller that will measure the co2 levels and dose as necessary...Next crop I think..Ok I gotta go I just busted my nose this morning trying to change out a tire and it's killing me I need to clean it up and smoke a bowl


----------

